# WHAT TO DO WITH YOU WOOD SCRAPS



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is a great use for your wood scraps 
I did not build this but I thought you might find it interesting


----------



## alkillian (Mar 19, 2011)

Very cool. My scraps either end up in the wood stove or get sold to a company that make crafts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nice chair Jim, but wouldn't a scrap box be a better use of scrap? ) )


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

That's some chair, do you have a matching table?


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

*Very *Interesting,abstract, scrap chair
COOL


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I wouldn't take credit for building that either….


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes!

And it looks like *Butt* Joinery is used throughout! LOL LOL


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Just put some plastic, wood grained laminate over it, and you have mass produced, "big box furniture".


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

nice idea…......better git some more glue


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Better looking than my first chair…....but not much!


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

I never seem to have wood scraps, just smaller pieces of wood I use later.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Just yesterday I started a fire in a fire ring on the patio. I could not put too much wood in at a time. I ended up going out and adding more wood between each half inning while watching the Tigers play the Rangers (and win with a walk off home run in the bottom of the 9th). By the end of the day, I got rid of two 55 gallon barrels of scraps.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like someone was bored. I like it, it would certainly be a conversation piece.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm guessing you burned up at least 3 chairs Rich LOL


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have seen that thing up close and personal at the Museum of Fine Arts Houston. I'll be nice and just say it's not my style. I don't necessarily hate it, I just don't care for it… And I certainly don't think it gets to the level of what I consider fine art for sure.


----------



## AUBrian (Feb 1, 2011)

I think I'd be more impressed if the scraps actually made up the structure of the chair, instead of being haphazardly glued to it.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Its fun to see what people do with stuff others toss. A person I know uses different colored shavings and dusts inside glass containers for artwork. Trash/treasure… great post Jim! And Joe, loved the "butt joint" joke!


----------



## WeekendWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

Uses up the wood scrapes faster then pens!!!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope that's not hardwood Jim, please tell me it's only pine.
Trevor


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not my work Trevor just something I found on line.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't recall offhand what the wood is n that, but something in the back of my head is telling me that was made with some sort of South American Hardwoods, the maker would have considered the material local, and most likely cheap…


----------



## FloridaArt (May 15, 2009)

I love it. Makes me smile!!


----------



## SplashMaster (Jul 26, 2010)

those pices of wood are to big to be called scrap lol


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks comfy.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

;0)


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree with SplashMaster…those are too big to be scraps….I keep this size cutoffs for all kinds of stuff….turning pens (depending on wood type and figure)....glueing together for laminates….chessboards….you name it….the "scraps" I usually end up with are mostly cockeyed cut pieces that are very small…..these feed my wood stove. I can honestly say…I don't ever seem to have enough scraps to keep the heater going….I usually end up going to my woodpile to supplement the scraps.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Samples for wood finishes, gluing


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Pretty clever Jim.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Butt, butt, butt… (as the world turns)... LOL


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

What Bob said. Doesn't look very comfortable either.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I save 'em all!! Who knows when I might need them for something!! I'm so sentimental!!!


----------



## jpc (Sep 9, 2009)

thats awesome, Mine of course i hoard and can find a reason to keep every drop, then end up have to tip toe thru my shop,lol


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting Jim, but, sorry man, *Big Yuck *from me.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Murch
Your not hurting my feelings I just found this on line I didn't make it.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Go on Jim, tell the truth. Tell the truth. You got drunk one day and your family kept you away from
anything with a plug at the end of it. All you could get near was some off-cuts and a pot of glue and 
this is what resulted!!


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

Scraps? What are those? I have a boy that will just about take my working stock out of my hand, he's so eager for wood. If it hits the floor - it's a boat, house, sword, car, flower - whatever before I can blink twice.


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Just reading this post inspired me this week thanks a1Jim. I'm in the midst of making a small ring box out of my scrap maple, bloodwood and cocobolo.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

I have built lots of little things from my scraps, a holder for K-cups, quilt rack, a lap top desk, printer stand, knife block, cutting board….
It is kind of fun to just throw together a small project after working so long and hard on a big piece, plus it gives a chance to try something different, without a big investment.


----------

